# Overclocking an e4300 Core 2 Duo



## monstereater123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I want to Overclock my CPU but this bios confuses me ... my CPU is a 2.8 GHz Core 2 with an 800 MHz front side bus ... I currently have it running at 1333 MHz front side bus with 2% voltage and a CPU voltage of .1000v ... I do not understand my bios ... all bioses that I have seen give you straight numbers for a CPU voltage like 1.2v or 1.3v but mine starts at .125v then goes to .250v then there is the front side bus voltage which starts at 2% and ends at 20% ... anybody help me?? I want to be able to finally stabilize my overclock!


----------

